# ATV's



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am in the market for a new Atv, a Honda or Polaris.I was wondering what you guys thought of The Honda Atvs. Are they reliable? Are they powerful? What about the polaris atvs, are they any good? Any comments are helpful. Thanks :beer:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

You are going to get a lot of different answers on this one. It is kind of like a ford vs. chevy. I dont have much experience with the Hondas, but we have owned polaris atvs for many years on our farm/cattle ranch. We are due for new atv this year and one thing is for sure, it will not be a polaris. They are nice machines for the light user/sportsman who do not use them heavily or who trade them off every year, and I'm sure many people like them; However, the one we currently have is a 2003 sportsman and it has had numerous problems as well have the previous ones. For one, if you intend on driving through any type of brushy conditions, the front boots, although they have plastic protectors, suck. We have replaced countless numbers of those just from driving through pastures. We have also had a problem with water in the oil and the plastic clutch buttons have failed us at least 4 times. I am not sure about the new machines, but their previous warranty was pretty weak also. The only reason we have been using the machines is because we are friends with the dealer. However, for our next, we are looking at the new arctic cats. Also, if this tells you something, the dealers dont want to give much for polaris' on a trade-in because the they can't get them off their lots.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Polaris. The only way to go. The boys and i take the ATV's through anything from swampy bogs, to rivers, to the forest of Canada and the guy that owns them "knows" that if they were Hondas, or Arctic Cats or something they wouldnt still be running. We run them through really rough terrain and they are awsome.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Arctic Cat/Suzuki all the way!!!!!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Honkbuster honestly if i had to bet my life on which ATV is the best it would be on the Polaris Sportsman.

Here are some videos that really should tell you why you should get a Polaris.

http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ ... Videos.htm

There are two of them and the one with the picture of the blue ATV is a really good video. Must see.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well looks like it is time for me to muddy the water a little bit!

I have been around a little bit of all of the brands and I will have to say the the Honda is the best of the bunch. I am pretty old school, I wouldn't even consider owning a ATV with a, automatic transmission or one that is belt driven. I love my Honda Foreman 450, 4x4. 5 speed floor shift. With Hondas the first gear acts as super low, so think of this set up as a 4 speed work truck with a bulldog transmission. Needless to say in SL, the Foreman will make stuff move, I can put my Foreman in SL and goose it and it will stand straight up!

I cut quite a bit of firewood, and use it for food plots and pulling trailers. The Foreman always comes through, I've pulled trailers loaded with firewood up banks that my Dresser TD15 dozer spun out on.

For recreational use and work the Honda is bullet proof. Takes a licking and keeps on ticking!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Sounds just like my oooolldd oold suzuki quad runner. It's got the high, low, and super low range knobs all below the steering, it's got all the differential lock jazz, it's manual transmission. It's a 250, and like you said about yours, it'll make things move once you drop it in super low. It's louder than a drunk. And man does it run.


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

Without a doubt I would buy the Honda over the Polaris. I have owned all kinds of 3 and 4 wheelers since 1985 and the Polaris would be the last one I would buy. We live in the country and have 2 places south that we use for hunting. Out of all the people I hunt with only 2 have(had) Polaris and I towed them back to camp more than once.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Come to think of it, about two years ago, we towed two polaris'. Ha, what da ya know?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, I've pulled my share of polaris out of the mud before.

:lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

SPAM WAS DELETED NVMD....


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

When I first moved to Alaska it seem like there was alot of Hondas, but now it seems like Yamaha has the market up here, mostly kodiaks and grizzlies some rinos.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

GB if companies didn't make videos to make their product look good then they wouldn't sell any. You think an ATV company is gonna put it on the viedo "Don't buy...they will get stuck!"


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thats great buddy but unlike you i was trying to help not get back at someone because i dont like them and make a post in every thread where he post just to piss him off so instead of posting that useless junk do some research and help somebody. Im talking from first hand experience ive driven

Arctic Cats
Hondas
Yamahas
Suzuki

and Polaris Sportsman is the only way to go.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I own both a Polaris and a Honda. I would sell the Polaris way before the Honda.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've put well over 450 miles through our suzuki just hunting. It's quite a few years older than the rest, and those miles have been put in in the past two years. I will never go anything but Arctic Cat or Suzuki.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Gooseboy, I read somewhere that you are 14. I give you props for being associated with the outdoors and hunting. However, I am in question about your experience with the atvs you said you have driven. In your previous post you stated that someone else owns the atvs that you are driving. I am also assuming that you do not maintain them yourself (that is an assumption. I could be wrong, but i doubt it). There is a big difference in opinions on an atv when one just rides, compared to riding and having to maintain the same machine. There is also a big difference in how an atv handles abuse when just riding for fun on a weekend rather than using it continously everyday for work related purposes.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nope i help maintain them and i know everything going on with them. They are the best.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> Nope i help maintain them and i know everything going on with them. They are the best.


Please do NOT take this in a demeaning way, but what model of polaris do you have? Give me some details on it.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

They arent mine there a buddys but where he goes we go we all hunt together.

Dunno they are old i think one is a Polaris Sportsman 2005 and the other is older i dont know what year maybe 99? One is a 700 hp and the other is a 500 they both are EFI. They have ITP tires that are really awsome but other than that everything else is stock. Its got really good bottom clearence and i like it its suspension is awsome because its independent and is alot smoother than other ATV's. Some of the guys i hunt with only want the best because we go through hell and back hunting.

SERIOUSLY GUYS WATCH THIS VIDEO GO TO LINK BELOW

http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ ... Videos.htm

THERE IS A FILM STRIP WITH 2 PICTURES. Click on the one with the blue ATV. It will load but not play video u must click play.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

700 HP???...holy smokes...I bet that could take the pole at any track NASCAR races on. Keep digging your hole GB. It is ok not to know everything about everything. Stop trying so hard.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

700 HP! 

Gooseboy:

I mean this in the best possiable way. If you don't know what you are talking about it is generally best to keep your mouth shut. Most of the guys(and gals) posting here have a vast knowlege about hunting, guns, and the equipment needed to get the job done. You cannot pull the wool over very many peoples eyes. In fact guessing about things hurts your crediability down the line.


----------



## Benillibrother (Jan 26, 2003)

Go ARCTIC CAT, We got a new 400 last May, we already have 1100 miles on it doing alot of cattle work. Starts everyday in the winter, excellent suspension.. nice ride on rough terrain. We love it and recommend it. Also have a friend who got a new Honda 500, have riden it, its a solid machine, not as smooth a ride as the Arctic cat but a good built outfit. Have had two Polaris riders ask about the Arctic cat and ride it, liked it better and complained about all the maintenance on the Polaris's. Go automatic, especially if you're going to be doing a lot of on off work[ fencing,etc.] Wife loves the automatic transmission. Benillibrother


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quit picking on Goose Boy, I m sure he meant 700cc's  hes just trying to help me out.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

honkbuster3: I was in the market for an ATV and have done alot of research online and through magazines. I was looking for a 400 cc machine with 4x4, so this may or may not fit for you.

Here is what I found out. Almost everyone ranked the Suzuki Eiger # 1, with Honda #2, Artic Cat #3, Yamaha #4, and finally last place Polaris. On almost all accounts Polaris was either last or wasn't even mentioned.

I am currently "out" of the market now because of some other expenses that need to take priority first, but if I had the money today and money wasn't a problem, I would buy the Artic Cat 400 because of the ride and motor which the motor is made by Suzuki. If money was an option, I would buy the Suzuki Eiger ($4700 for an 05 holdover) over the Artic Cat ($6100).

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

EDITED


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

EDITED


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I've driven artic cats and they worked great for me. It was in the snow and they were fun and held up great.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

How many times did you drive it? It might of had problems in the past.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I've had the pleasure to own both makes. I am much happier with Honda's. So far, mine have been bullet proof. No problems whatsoever. I had issues with my Polaris ATV's in the past. They didn't hold up in the deep mud and snow. Belt issues. Never again. Good luck on whichever you purchase. :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dlip please dont take this in a demeaning way but what model and brand of ATVs do you have and what conditions have you driven them through? Give me some specifics.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Go Honda Alot less maintaince and with the polaris you will more than likely smoke some belts


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Its just best to walk away when grown men start calling each other names. :eyeroll:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah Drew what the hell??


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> Dlip please dont take this in a demeaning way but what model and brand of ATVs do you have and what conditions have you driven them through? Give me some specifics.


1989-1990 Suzuki Quad-Runner 4x4 250cc. Doesn't have a lot of miles on it for how long our family has had it, but In the past two years, I've put well over 450 miles on it just hunting. I don't have ATV's, I have an ATV, because this suzuki is all I'll ever need. Took it up the sides over several mountains for oklahomans, but hills for those who live in colorado when my cousin was lost one night up in the mountains during a storm while we were deer hunting. It's hauled elk out of the mountains in colorado, wyoming, and montana, along with deer. Right now, the odometer has 1700 miles clocked. Never had to maintenance it, except for getting the front right brake pad replaced. I've driven it through conditions worse than your FRIENDS polaris will ever have nightmares about. Heck, hadn't changed the oil in it until two years ago when it had 1150. It's got High range through super low, and all the differential lock jazz. All of the running knobs are located on the console. It's a floor shift manual. I'm having a hard time believing that this thing can be beat. Hauled out four deer, three elk, triple digits numbers of ducks, one lost hunter, one stuck tractor, four stuck cars/trucks. How about you get more specific with me, oh wait, you can't because it's not yours, it's your friends.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid: Yeah we drove that bad boy through some big *** trees and bushes and what not


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> Dlip please dont take this in a demeaning way but what model and brand of ATVs do you have and what conditions have you driven them through? Give me some specifics.


What conditions have you driven your's through? Oops, I mean your friends, and mud puddles don't count.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

edited


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I guess everybody has their own standards for everything, and thats fine. I guess if me holding someone accountable for the "information" they give is bashing, then I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

edited


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> dlip:
> 
> Hate to say it buddy but you sure are doing alot of bashing here lately to be a moderator. I think it is time to let it go, gooseboy started off on the wrong foot and made a few mistakes. Lets let him learn from those mistakes.
> 
> Nodak is not the place for name calling and personal bashing.


 I AGREE :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Sorry for the hijack guys.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Understood


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've said it before, but I'm a polaris guy. I have an 06 Sportsman 500 HO. 
I've been very happy with it. It gets used very hard nearly every day. From dragging round bales, plowing snow, pulling trailer loads of wood and pulling heavy trailer loads out ice fishing,its has yet to disappoint me.
As far as burning belts, any belt driven machine ( and there are many other brands out there) if your woking the machine too hard in high gear you will smoke a belt. Thats what low range is for! 
Over the years the one thing I have noticed about machines that seem to have constant problems is maintenance, or lack there of. Take care of your machine and it won't let you down. 
The thing that sold me on polaris, is all the features that you can't get on any other machine. From 3 headlights and rear work lights, lots of sealed storage, independant susp, reciever hitch, true all wheel drive, the list goes on. 
Every manufacturer makes a good machine, but make sure you ride each one and look at what kind of features you get for your $$


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Another big perk for Honda is that they threw in a three year warranty. I would have to pay nearly a thousand bucks to get one attached to a Polaris. That tells me they won't stand behind their machine. FYI


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually when I bought my polaris, I had the choice of a 3 year warranty or a rebate. 
The "Three Year warranty" is simply a standard 6 month warranty with a 30 month extended service contract. Most service contracts are administered by a third party company, not the manufacturer. (In your case ripline, Honda just paid for it)
Extra warranties don't always mean that one company "stands behind" their machine more than another. Its just simple marketing and showing value in what you're buying.
I guess a could look at it this way... maybe they give you three years cause you're going to need it.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Needed it for my Polaris's and couldn't get one when I bought them. Haven't needed it yet for my Honda's (knock on wood), and hopefully never will. :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

dlip you have no damn idea the crap weve put the ATV's through I have driven them the same amount if not more than the owner.

We have driven them through the canadian river probably in 4 to 5 feet of water. They go every year for several years to lake of the woods in Canada and ride over a bunch of crap sometimes not on trails. If theve been in Canada during the winter you can only imagine how much snow they have seen. Weve taken them in brushy country where its easy for your atv to start a fire. Weve taken them through terrain with no trails paving our own. Weve taken them through mud and sand. So dont ASSUME where they have been because you have no idea. Oh yeah and theve been in salt water in Galveston Texas.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

wow!!!!!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Here's a test for you, go get a tape measurer, and extend it to four feet, then to five feet, and hold it up from the ground. Then you will see how ridiculous your statement was about driving through the canadian river in sometimes four to five feet of water. I'm just over 6'0", I don't have to be there to know that you are wrong. All I have to do is take out a tape measurer.



> Weve taken them through terrain with no trails paving our own.


Welcome to the standards that any atv must live up to.



> Weve taken them in brushy country where its easy for your atv to start a fire.


What does that have to do with your friends atv being good. Doesn't sound too responsible.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Ooops, back on topic guys, once again, sorry.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

dlip :eyeroll: now that's just wrong to hijack a topic! :bartime:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

No im not lying. Its not like i drove for 10 miles in water that deep it was for about a second because they fell into a hole in the middle of the river.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

best advise possible is to go out and ride each and everyone of them that are in the same engine category. that is how i did it and it was alot easier to decide. Doing it that way i got it narrowed down to 2 and ultimately decided on the yamaha. If you have your heart set on getting a polaris do yourself a favor and do not go ride a grizzley because you will be getting a yamaha. But if you stay away from the yamaha the polaris will be a great machine. I might be a bit biased but that is just my opinion. To each his own. As far as the warrenty it is not much of a concern if you trade every year. I put about 2600 on my machine last year from May 1 to August 1 and hasn't missed a beat at all, can't complain about that.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You've got a great machine cbass.
I had the choice of Yamaha or Polaris. I drug my feet for quite awhile between the two machines. 
Ultimately the Polaris won. 
I guess I wanted to see what Yamaha is coming out with for 07...sniff sniff is that a fuely grizzly I smell coming?? :lol:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> oklahomawatrfwlr said:
> 
> 
> > dlip :eyeroll: now that's just wrong to hijack a topic! :bartime:
> ...


GB it's called joking with a friend....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been watching this thread because I want to purchase the larger type with a box next year. I drove polaris, yamaha, artic cat etc. Polaris has the accessories I want like cab, heater, snow blade, but I sure keep hearing bad things about them. The artic cat you can not disengage the positive traction in the rear end. I want to use it in my yard for spraying dandelions and other yard work and that will tear up my yard. The local Yamaha dealer doesn't even want to look for accessories and when I mention polaris he says with a smirk, "do you want a yard toy, or a wilderness machine"? Actually, can't I have both?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys, I want a high quality machine, I have a yamaha rhino and I really like it but one time I was deer hunting and it was about 75 degrees outside and the rhino caught on fire right under neath my seat SCARY! Hs any thing like this ever happened to you guys with hondas or polaris? Any other major issues with these machines? Any major manufacturer issues. When the fire happened Yamaha admitted that it was their fault and sent us the repair money. Don't want this to happen to the new Atv :beer: :wink:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

GB Maybe you should start worrying about your own posts.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea okwaterfowler u or dlip never worry about my post rite?

BACK ON TOPIC

Honkbuster this can happen to pretty much any ATV because grass can get caught on something on the bottom and heat up from the engine or something. This has never happened with any of the Polariss my friend owns but you have to be careful and watch out when you are riding in brushy or grassy country.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Double Cluck
my father has the same wheeler as you, only a year older, and he loves it and i must say i have no problem with it either just a personal preference i guess. When he gets on mine he says it is a POS but can never come up with a reason why, personally i think he wishes he had one. Are they supposed to be changing something on them in 07? 
Later


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I would go with the honda simply for reliability and the warranty.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Are they supposed to be changing something on them in 07?


Its in the rumor mill and its wouldn't suprise me one bit. The 06 raptor came out with a 700 EFI, so if it turns out to be a good motor (which it has so far) I would expect to see it in the Griz soon. Look out cause that will really be a machine! 
If you remember back a few years the 660 was put in the Griz one year after the Raptor.

:wink:
As far as the Side x Side machines go, I haven't heard anything about heat build up on a Rhino, but Polaris did have a little bit of a problem in the early 05's. Nothing that caused a fire, but the seat would get warm on hot days. The problem was a simple heat shield installed fix. Really nothing to worry about.
We handle both the Rhino and the Ranger from Polaris. Both have been proven and are great machines. The Ranger is our best seller. Available in the 500 or 700 EFI. Its amazing how easy starting and smooth the EFI is. Polaris leads the way with available accessories. The bench seat is nice for carrying an extra passenger. 
Plainsman, Ride and compare the two side by side and you'll see quite a few differences.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

That is one thing i will say bad about the grizzley it does not like to start when it gets cold out. That, they need to change, i would think the efi would change all of that.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Ditto for the honda, below zero and they are difficult to start.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

One more question, Should I get a independent rear suspension quad or a soilid axel. The sales guy down at Honda thought that I should get the solid axel Rubicon, but I like the independent suspension Rincon. What do you guys think??? :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I would say independent hands down.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well Honkerbuster, first of all i would like to just say this is a very touchy subject. u r going to get alot of different opinions. A person that bought a polaris isnt going to say they like honda better. thats like asking a guy that drives ford to say he is a chevy man-though that is possible

Anyways, if you are looking for a great machine the arctic cat (2006) model 650 H1. We had a 2002 AC 500 but traded that one in because of new uses for a bigger better model. If you are trying to decide whether to get a solid axel or independent, go with the independent. it rides smoother and has higher ground clearance.Arctic cat was the first to come out with independent suspension. Our 02 model had a solid and it got hung up way more often than our new model-the new one has yet too. The H1 is made for very high low end torque. it is great in snow compared to the older model-probably because of higher ground clearance which is 12in. It has to be the best machine in terms of riding, pulling,screwing around, mud snow,driving thru sloughs-also this machine is fairly quiet- Before you buy a new ATV, at least check out this model-

-As for GB, you just need to let off and admit that their are probably more experienced "men" out there


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If u have any other ?s about this machine, pm me


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea ok buddy i never said there werent so why dont you calm down?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Arctic cat was the first to come out with independent suspension.


Actually Polaris was the first 11 years ago. 
The only time I would go with a solid is if you strictly pull very heavy trailers or pull implements like a quadivator or similar cultivator. 
Like was said above indys ride much better and have higher ground clearances.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> -As for GB, you just need to let off and admit that their are probably more experienced "men" out there


Seriously, it's ok to have other people know more stuff every once in a while.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea i know that.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> Yea ok buddy i never said there werent so why dont you calm down?


Stop being such a thorn in the *** to productive conversations with all of your "experience." Clearly you are the only one who needs to calm down. What do you want to bet that nobody on here is your buddy.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

EDITED


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok well so does honkbuster and that post you just made had no information. So instead of posting it here you should of confronted me by telephone or PM. Or not have said it at all because you are just upset and dont like me. :wink:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Well maybe i would pm you about but no instead you pm me telling me to f word this and that and scream and yell the whole time.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I did not say the f word and you could not hear my voice I was not screaming or yelling.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah well i'm not gonna waste my time to post the pm but DOING THIS FOR SENTENCES...yeah i would consider that yelling


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

****EDITED FOR CONTENT****


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

wigglesworth said:


> ****EDITED FOR CONTENT****


Guys, lets stay on topic. :lol:

I EDITED THIS ONE DUE TO CONTENT QUOTED. YES, STAY ON TOPIC.

MSG RUDE


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22921

How long until this thread is locked?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

You guys are so nice dlip, okwaterfowler, and wiggle.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

"Guys, lets stay on topic Please :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Roger honkbuster. Like i said buy a Polaris and youll be happy.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

How much do polaris atvs retail for???? How much do the Hondas cost?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk, are you sure that polaris came out first witht he independent suspension because i am almost possitive AC came out first with front and rear suspension. I could be wrong though- we are all human


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> i am almost possitive AC came out first with front and rear suspension.


I agree, I thought I read that in some ATV buyers guide. I may be wrong.


----------



## ClassicGun (Mar 6, 2006)

I drive a Yamaha and it does alright.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

What knd of Yamaha????


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

lets us know what u decide on


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am also looking to buy a 4 X 4. I think I am going to go with a Honda, probably a Foreman ES or a Rincon 500. I went this way becuase I have a 8 X 20 fishhouse I want to pull around everywhere. I like to solid axle that honda has. I used to own a 250 honda 3 wheeler and loved it, but I needed something with a little more power. I like the honda, also because of the super low gear! The ground clearance on a Polaris is a little more, but you can buy a big wheel kit for a Honda ($600) and it looks great and gives that extra ground clearance. People that I talked to said if I was going to pull something that large go with a solid axle. However, A good friend of mine just bought a 05 Sportsman 700, I was amazed with what that could do, but that was damn expensive!! In my experiences with the sales reps at many dealers, the Honda dealers have been much nicer to me, not just telling me what they want me to hear, they will tell you the downfalls of the Honda too, which aren't many, but they will also tell you about other machines. Good things and bad for both Polaris and Honda!

All in all, I would go with a Honda!!

Let us know what you buy!

Josh


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

if anyones looking for a Cat, Gander Mountain is a good place to go, their good about letting you test ride em and nice guys to talk with, at least here in Fargo. If you have any wheeler questions go their during the day on a weekday and ask for Robbie, he's the mechanic and he knows his sh!t about Arctic Cats, also a real nice guy. They'll also beat McGlauflins prices, if you even want to go there in the first place.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Do Hondas have good accesory packages? Or does Polaris have better accesories? :-?


----------



## Double G (Jun 16, 2005)

I was in the market back in Oct for a new big bore 4x4 bike and I looked at several makes including Honda, Yamaha Grizzly 660, Bombardier 800 HO Outlander, Arctic Cat 650 H1 and the Polaris 800efi. I actually ordered a 06 AC H1 without even riding one but while it was on order I go a chance to ride one and did not like the steering on it and felt I had to reallyman handle it to get it to turn. I ended up passing on the AC and went and bought the Polaris 800efi. What a machine. The ride is the plushest of all of them. The power will put a grin on your face each time you ride it and the accy available are pretty cool also. You can go to www.purepolaris.com and see most of the accy available. The EFI is the cats meow and with what bikes cost these days I would not get one with out it and most manufactures are coming out with it now. I would recomment the Polaris 500efi, 700efi or of course the 800efi. You can not deny the reliability of the Hondas though but they just did not have the "fun factor" for me. Good luck!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Of the ATVs being built today, expecially the big bores, there are none that are better than any of the others. You have to know what you want and what your going to be doing with it before you go shopping.
I have 2 Grizzly 660s and they are perfect for what I need them to do. Yes, there are quads that have bigger motors that can probably beat mine in a drag race, but thats not what i bought them for.
If you're going to ask a "what's better" question, be specific and ask "what's better for ????".
Ya I know, this is only my second post.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> When I first moved to Alaska it seem like there was alot of Hondas, but now it seems like Yamaha has the market up here, mostly kodiaks and grizzlies some rinos.


I purchased a year 2000 yamaha big bear 400. Over the last 9 years it has been ridden hard almost daily I got it when I was about 15 or 16 and at that age i was not good to it and beat the crap out of it. I grew up in a small town in the hills of central utah. No oil changes or work done ever other than I changed the air filter a couple of times. It still runs like the day I purchased it. I now have a 2006 yamaha Grizzley 450 and it has had the same reliability as the big bear so far. Gave the Big Bear 400 to my 16 year old brother he now beats the crap out of it and it is still going strong. I would go yamaha


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

USSapper said:


> dblkluk, are you sure that polaris came out first witht he independent suspension because i am almost possitive AC came out first with front and rear suspension. I could be wrong though- we are all human


AC makes ATVs? They should have got their sleds right first.... :lol: oke:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> We have driven them through the canadian river probably in 4 to 5 feet of water.


Sooo, where was it getting the air from?

My opinion on this thread- Polaris for an all around machine, Honda for a work horse.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Three words....Canam 650 outlander...


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Why was this post dug up from 3 years ago?


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I like my Yamahas


----------



## tsoasb (May 4, 2009)

Just bought the new 850 polaris and it is scary fast. Way more 4 wheeler than an old man needs or should have. Almost flipped it over backwards the first week I had it. A no fear teenager would be in trouble with this machine. It came with too cold of a spark plug and fouled it out quickly. A hotter set of plugs seems to have fixed that problem. All that said, it is a solid comfortable machine. In 25 years of riding 4 wheelers it is by far the best I have had. Where I hunt it can get extremely muddy and this thing will really go in the deep mud.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Own both(also a Yamy),Polaris for fun,Honda for work as was mentioned earlier.
For me it would really be a Q of what you need it for.
Frankly,for most things ALL will get er done.Like Ford,Chevy,Dodge,Toyota,Nissan,whatever.Never expect testosterone to agree on wives,dogs,shotguns,trucks or ATVs.


----------

